
OpenCoarrays: A Coarray Fortran API and ABI (2015) [pdf] - smartmic
http://www.opencoarrays.org/uploads/6/9/7/4/69747895/fancytikzposter.pdf
======
smartmic
A practical ML implementation which runs fine on standard computers can be
found here: [https://github.com/modern-fortran/neural-
fortran](https://github.com/modern-fortran/neural-fortran)

------
dang
Also
[https://github.com/sourceryinstitute/OpenCoarrays](https://github.com/sourceryinstitute/OpenCoarrays)

(via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21621307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21621307),
but no comments there).

